# Building Trestles



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I've gotten to the point that I need to start looking at the tools needed to build trestles and wood cribbing to hold mountain dirt away from the tracks. Need help figuring out what I need to "nail" lumber together in addition to gluing. Description "I pinned the bents to" explains the technique but not the tool. Also need "How to I built my Trestle" links. Thanks in advance
Alan W.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Table saw...check!
Titebond 3 glue...check!
Redwood or cedar...check!
A site to place a trestle, cribbing, or tunnel portal....check!
A 18 gauge pin nailer...oops... (air tool)
3/4", 1 1/2", 18 gauge pins, by the box...
Some one to shoot the breeze which ya!

;-)


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,

I'll suggest:

http://tjstrains.com/1133/building-trestles-for-your-garden-railroad/

Best,
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to add miniature BRASS hex-head bolts, washers and nuts to the list. Nice touch to detail when you fasten bracing together.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I used a table saw with zero-clearance insert to dimension the lumber. I used a mitre saw to cut any ends calling for other than a 90 degree cut. I made 90 degree end cuts using the table saw - I have an aftermarket mitre guide with an adjustable stop, which makes short work of repetitive length cuts.

I used bolts, washers, and nuts to assemble (no glue), so that I could more readily disassemble if I changed some aspect of the design. I also built a jig for assembly.

Things I didn't do, since I was in a hurry and thought of my trestle as a prototype rather than final project: drill press to make square holes (I drilled freehand, and thus no two pieces are interchangeable.) Drilling jig rather than assembly jig, to make interchangeable pieces rather than finished bents.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Alan,

I got a cheap 18 ga brad nailer to pin the lumber on my trestles. Worked a treat, I adjusted the inlet air pressure to control the depth of the pins (lower pressure on the small bracing lumber). If I set it too high the heads would go straight through..

Link to one build here:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/7974-new-trestle.html

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Alan,
You can use my 18 ga brad nailer if you like, the tip of my finger is just about healed....

I used my 23 ga. pin nailer on my trestles w/ tite 3 ... no problems, but I was going for Olde tyme frail....

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya get any blood on that thar nailer...???

D


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I have also seen PVC pieces cut and then glued together and then painted. Not quite as neat a wood, but a bit easier on the fingers. Looking forward to seeing your new bent(s).

Lorna


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> Ya get any blood on that thar nailer...???
> 
> D


Nope all on the wood and pin.... I smeared it for effect!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Boy, that looks serious John..!!
At least a 4-5 stitch repair...
Poor pin thru the finger trick....Ooops.ie..

No more John..

;-)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a PDF of a trestle bent (4 post) that I could print to layout a jig?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jim.can you draw your own ...

Outer banter most probably - for a straight trestle - sets at 2/12..
...- for a curved I would go with 2 1/2 - 3 in 12 banter...

Use 1/2" square stock for bents...1/2" x 5/8" topcaps..
Space the verticle two legs 1" apart..
Banter legs touch at top corners...

This leans more towards F scale...but is usefull in other scales also!

First tier about 10" tall
Second tier about 10" - 12" tall..
Bents spaced 8" - 9" apart...

Pix ..n have fun with it...

Dirk


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I can make my own, but thought it would be easier if I had a PDF. 

I've seen 3 in 12 batter in some diagrams, what does that mean?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Banter is the term used to describe the angle of the outer timbers used to build a bent..

I have learned by looking closely at trestles in pictures or movies that curved trestles have an increased banter over their normal straight versions ...

There can also be more than one banter angle..a bent having..5, 6, or 7 timbers will have those timbers on a variety of angles. 

Your using a 4 post timber bent... so the two inner most are both vertical and parallel....
Leaving only the two outer timbers with banter/angle ...

All that said...trestles are built to what is in the area for lumber...
No two are alike..no two are built the same..all were designed by many different individuals..!
There are not any standards for trestles...so your not only able to freelance a railroad..but also a trestle to suit your ideas..needs ..interests..

I try to follow the general guidelines for trestles however.....

Knowing a setting and the need then allows me to fudge the design for any given location on a layout to best suit what to build...

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A treatise on wooden trestle bridges ... - Google Books

There are 2 kinds; Pile and Timber (cut lumber).

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> Boy, that looks serious John..!!
> At least a 4-5 stitch repair...
> Poor pin thru the finger trick....Ooops.ie..
> 
> ...


I think I need a personal nurse, if she's cute!


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I ripped a plank of 1 x 6 cedar on a table saw, made a jig for the bents, and winged the rest. I used tightbond glue and an electric staple gun with 5/8" brads instead of staples. The brads hold the wood while the glue dries so that you can remove the bents from the jig, turn them over to do the other side, and keep assembling the trestle.

The electric staple gun is similar to this one, mine is many, many years old. http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-TRE550-Electric-Staple-Brad/dp/B000BPSUTM/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems my not being a chef shows in My spelling.
Correctly ....it is "batter"..for the inclined posts....

I always thought I licked the cookie batter from the bowl....

Ya John...cute nurses are where its at when it comes to hurts and pains....
Mine prefers me to cut on her latest splinter..rather than going to a doc tho...

Dirk..treatise looks long and technical...and some pix!! Great!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Banter is what goes on here some...
Batter up.
Splinter? Just drive it thru with my brad nailer!
Link came from a fine gent here... memory shot.

John


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Now I learned something new. Banter and trestles.

Lorna


----------

